# شريط - اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض  - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الأرض)*​
*كورال فتيات الأنبا رويس

عبارة عن مجموعة من الترانيم المستوحاة من كلمات المزامير
وبرضو 
حصريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


1- إهتفي للرب يا كل الأرض
مزمور 100

2- اللهم باسمك خلصني
مزمور 54

3- يا رب قد عرفتني
مزمور 139

4- الرب نوري
مزمور 27

5- أبارك الرب
مزمور 24

6- أعظمك يا رب
مزمور 30

7- أحبك يا رب
مزمور 18

8- رنموا للرب
مزمور 98

9- ثابت قلبي يا الله
مزمور 108

شرائط أخرى لنفس الفريق
قوتى وتسبحتى​*


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*وبعدين بقا *
*سكتناله دخل بشرايطه ولا ايه*
*تانى شريط حصرى وفى يومين ورا بعض *
*الناس هتلاحق عليكى منين يعنى *
*ميرسى يا طاسونى اخلص تنزيل اللى بالى بالك وابقا انزله *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*

حصريات فى قمه الروووووووووووعه 
جارى تحميل الشريط ...............
مرسىىىىى على الشريط 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## cobcob (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*



oesi_no قال:


> *وبعدين بقا *
> *سكتناله دخل بشرايطه ولا ايه*
> *تانى شريط حصرى وفى يومين ورا بعض *
> *الناس هتلاحق عليكى منين يعنى *
> *ميرسى يا طاسونى اخلص تنزيل اللى بالى بالك وابقا انزله *​




*خلاااااااااااااااااص
بلاش أنزل شريط تالت بقى

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك يا جو
وسيبك من اللى بالى بالك ده
خليك معايا هنا أفيد*​


----------



## cobcob (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*



kokoman قال:


> حصريات فى قمه الروووووووووووعه
> جارى تحميل الشريط ...............
> مرسىىىىى على الشريط
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*بصراحة الواحد من غير ردودك
مش عارف يعمل ايه
ميرسى لردك يا كوكومان
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ROWIS (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*

انا بقي هاخهلص رفع فيلم كده
وبعجين ابتدي تحميل كل الشرايط
مرسي قوي


----------



## cobcob (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*



rowis قال:


> انا بقي هاخهلص رفع فيلم كده
> وبعجين ابتدي تحميل كل الشرايط
> مرسي قوي




*
الشرايط مستنياك يا رويس
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## ROWIS (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*

انا حملت الشريطين وسيبك منه ونزلي التالت احنا هنلاحق علي التنزيل
هو النت بتاعه عايز زقه احنا مالنا بقا
يالا ارفعي الحصريات الجديده بسرعه
​


----------



## cobcob (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*



rowis قال:


> انا حملت الشريطين وسيبك منه ونزلي التالت احنا هنلاحق علي التنزيل
> هو النت بتاعه عايز زقه احنا مالنا بقا
> يالا ارفعي الحصريات الجديده بسرعه
> ​




*
ربنا يخليك يا رويس
يا رافع معنوياتى​*


----------



## botros_22 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*




شريط جميل جداااااا فى قمة الروعة

شكرا لك الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## cobcob (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط (اهتفى للرب يا كل الارض) - فتيات الأنبا رويس - حصريااااااااااااااااااااااا*



gewly قال:


> شريط جميل جداااااا فى قمة الروعة
> 
> شكرا لك الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​




*شكرا لردك يا gewly
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## شيري ماريا (18 يونيو 2009)

*انا مش عارفة احمل الشريط انا بجد كونت يادور عليه من زمان ومحتاجه ضروري جدا

ارجو وضع لينك التحميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## شيري ماريا (18 يونيو 2009)

سوري انا عارفت احمله شكر كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي اووي يا كوبكوب *
*علي مجهودك الرائع والمميزز*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

مرسي كتير ياكوبكوب علي الشرايط 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر
​


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2009)

شيري ماريا قال:


> سوري انا عارفت احمله شكر كتيررررررررررررر




*دى حاجة هايلة جدا
انا مبسوطة فعلا انك لقيتى الشريط​*


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي اووي يا كوبكوب *
> *علي مجهودك الرائع والمميزز*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*شكرا يا ميرو 
منورة الموضوع
ويا رب الشريط يعجبك​*


----------



## cobcob (19 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير ياكوبكوب علي الشرايط
> جاري التحميل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر
> ​



*ميرسى لردك يا بيبو​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------

